# Oatmeal for breakfast! Pics...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure will be glad when this week, here in freezing New York, will be over!! Third day in a row I made my little ladies warm oatmeal for breakfast! Keeping warm, Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry...pics didn't take?? Trying again...


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Your a great mother! What beautiful hens you have! And lucky girls! They really love that oatmeal!! They look very happy!! I love the pictures!! One hen looks like she is poseing for the camera! So adorable!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Sorry...pics didn't take?? Trying again...


how lovely! warm breakfast. is it people food or a warmed up wet scratch?
and these hens ? are all fully combed. makes me think I was too hasty in getting rid of two because I thought they were cockerels and I couldn't handle more in my current set up. my odd little flock is two months old. is there a way to know males from females when they are of mixed heritage? some are frizzie, some not. some feathered feet. some not. etc. I was going by the beginnings of combs and by size...the two were a bit larger.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Jen, Glad they are doing great! Tough girls! Just a few more days and looks like we will get up into 30's. Woosh! Tonight is the coldest night for us (3 degrees) and I am further south than you. Love the pictures!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Agree! Good mother you are. I bet they are super excited to see you with that bowl in the morning! Lol


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I surely will be glad when this cold spell is over...I'm getting quit a workout carrying water and just checking on them! It's people food, oatmeal I've been making for them. Your right! When I let them out in the morning they are all looking to see what treat mom brought them! The combs on the girls are quit large...I was surprised too...they are all hens!! One more night of this horrible cold...Keep warm everyone!! Jen


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Mamachickof14 said:


> I surely will be glad when this cold spell is over...I'm getting quit a workout carrying water and just checking on them! It's people food, oatmeal I've been making for them. Your right! When I let them out in the morning they are all looking to see what treat mom brought them! The combs on the girls are quit large...I was surprised too...they are all hens!! One more night of this horrible cold...Keep warm everyone!! Jen


helpful answer! I can't seem to learn fast enough.
I moved the 6x5ft. tractor coop into the garage and put the car out in the cold! Will deal with clean up later! for now my babies are safe and warm enough. Rosa just stopped letting them sleep under her wings this week. bad timing weather wise. I made her a little box because the bickering was going on for a long time after they cooped up. Any suggestions or stories of experience welcome. Please!


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

We are in New York also I can't wait for it to warm up. I give ours a mixture of pasta n oatmeal they love it! Eat it before their chicken feed lol 
We also have hens that have large combs I thought they were Roos but they r laying eggs!!!


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

I give my girls oatmeal a few times a week. They love it! Before it was so cold-the bowl was immaculate when I returned home. I could not figure it out given that they cannot lap it up like a dog. Now it is freezing a little over time.


----------

